# Need help with my shrimp



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

I have had my crystal reds and blacks for some time now and still they are not breeding, the parameters are all fine. pH is about 6.2-6.4, nitrites and nitrates are 0, Ammonia is 0. general hardness is about 4 dGH (60ppm) and kH is somewhere between 0-1 dKH. I add CO2 for the plants and the plants seem to be happy. I also added a cuttlebone for a source of calcium for the shrimp because they havent been molting. The water temp is about 23 degrees celcius (73 fahrenheit). I am feeding them shrimp food every few days so as not to overfeed them. What else can i do?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread moved to "Crustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks" section~


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

How long is quite some time? And did you get them as adults or as juvies?

Also, are you doing water changes and if so, how often and how much?


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

I have had them for at least 4 months, I dont remember exactly. I got them as adults. 

I do only very small water changes once a week or less. My nitrite, nitrates and ammonia levels never change so water changes are not really all that necessary.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

How many do you have? You're certain you have a female?

It took my PRL shrimp forever to breed but once they started, I had four berried in two days. Some people say alder cones or almond leaves can help induce breeding. And water changes can replicate rainfall which can induce breeding too. If it gets warm in the tank, breeding can slow down then, too. Seems like your temp is ok though. (20-22 has worked for me) 

I'd say as long as you have males and females, they are healthy, eating and happy, it's probably only a matter of time.


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

I had about 10 total so surely there should have been both males and females, and from what I can tell there are both males and females. I just bought another 10 CRS the other day so hopefully they help a bit too lol. 

I will start doing weekly water changes to hopefully encourage them.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

A tip I received from Frank was to feed bloodworms. The extra protein will help with breeding.


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

oh interesting, i have never heard that before


----------

